# Something for shoulder pain



## Mkpaint (Oct 5, 2011)

My shoulder hurts always. Not painful to lift but hurts worse day I do chest or shoulders and following day or two. Thinks it's rotator cuff. Supp called glucosimine chondritone (I think) says it helps joints has anyone tried it or have recommendation on something that will help. Ibuprofen doesn't help much. Pain wakes me up and keeps me tossing and turning all night. I am taking fishoil, d3, and a multi and that's all. So any more necessary supps please inform me. Thanks for helping a newbie.


----------



## easymoneymike (Oct 5, 2011)

I use the Animal Flex Packs by Universal.  They work pretty well for me.  Sometimes before I would get pain in my knees from heavy hack squats and leg press and occasional elbow pain from skullcrushers.  Its pretty cheap too.  Usally can find them around 25-30 bucks online for 44 packs.  That's less than a dollar a day.


----------



## juiced75 (Oct 5, 2011)

i use jack 3D when i do chest and shoulders cuz i have a 13 ml rip in my  rotator cuff so my MRI says lol it hurts like hell but when i take that it helps the blood flow to my shoulders better ... Your rotator cuff rips cuz the blood flow isnt that good in shoulders so as u get bigger thats even less blood going to your shoulders... so take u summin that makes your blood flow really good.. but thats jus me may not work with u or anyone but hell give it a try  man .....good luck


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> My shoulder hurts always. Not painful to lift but hurts worse day I do chest or shoulders and following day or two. Thinks it's rotator cuff. Supp called glucosimine chondritone (I think) says it helps joints has anyone tried it or have recommendation on something that will help. Ibuprofen doesn't help much. Pain wakes me up and keeps me tossing and turning all night. I am taking fishoil, d3, and a multi and that's all. So any more necessary supps please inform me. Thanks for helping a newbie.



joint supps are not really going to do much for a rotator cuff injury, you need to rest it, stay away from flat bench press, and once it heals start training your rotartor cuffs.


----------



## aalester85 (Oct 5, 2011)

Have u ever tried supercissus? I used to take glucosamine for my knees but wasn't doing the trick, so I started stacking supercissus with fish oil and worked like a charm.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks what r some good exercises to strengthen rotator cuff? Guess I'm going to have to see a specialist and get a MRI. If I lay on that side in 5 min it feels like a ice pick is being shoved in. Doesn't bother me while lifting. May just have to live with it.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 5, 2011)

Time to see an Ortho, this is beyond what supplements can even touch.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 5, 2011)

Probably a training issue, more than anything. Here are some suggestions:

Double check your form on all exercises.

Make sure you are doing a proper warmup.

Try changing your chest and shoulder exercises and see what exercises aggravate it more than others. Example: If you normally bench with the barbell, try dumbells. If you normally do military press try corner press.

Go a little lighter than normal.(this will also help on form)

Reduce your volume.

I use glucosamine/chondroitin/msm/fish oil and it helps a little...
Adjusting your training program will likely do far more your injury than any supplement.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Thanks what r some good exercises to strengthen rotator cuff? Guess I'm going to have to see a specialist and get a MRI. If I lay on that side in 5 min it feels like a ice pick is being shoved in. Doesn't bother me while lifting. May just have to live with it.



you don't need a specialist or an MRI, you need to take a break and rest it, there are several small muscles that make up your rotator cuff, its common to injure them, let them heal then start working them.






YouTube Video


----------



## ASU87 (Oct 5, 2011)

what if you already have a tear? i just found out today mine is likely torn. getting an MRI friday to confirm. isn't surgery the only way to fix a tear in the ligament?  otherwise i would think it would take years for a ligament tear to heal, if it even would heal completely at all.


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 5, 2011)

easymoneymike said:


> I use the Animal Flex Packs by Universal. They work pretty well for me. Sometimes before I would get pain in my knees from heavy hack squats and leg press and occasional elbow pain from skullcrushers. Its pretty cheap too. Usally can find them around 25-30 bucks online for 44 packs. That's less than a dollar a day.


 
less than a dollar a day!?!? lol i feel like you just sold me with that line..seriously


----------



## easymoneymike (Oct 5, 2011)

Hehe.  Yeah its pretty cheap.  44 packs at one pack a day lasts for like a month and a half.  In the long run it makes sense to take care of the joints and tendons as much as possible.  That pocket change is a lot easier on the wallet than massive hospital bills after you do some major damage to yourself.  Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 5, 2011)

Try these to help...Also try the glucosamine with 10g/day of fish oil...

Start by lying on your stomach on a table or a bed..Put your left arm out at shoulder level with your elbow bent to about 90 degrees and your hand down...Keep your elbow bent and slowly raise your left hand...Stop when your hand is level with your shoulder...Lower the hand slowly...Repeat the exercise until your arm is tired...Then repeat the whole exercise again with your right arm...

Lie on your right side..Keep your left arm along the upper side of your body...Bend your right elbow to 90 degrees...Keep the right forearm resting on the table...Now roll your right shoulder in, raising your right forearm up to your chest...Hint...This is like the forehand swing in tennis...Lower the forearm slowly...Repeat the exercise until your arm is tired...Then repeat the whole exercise again with your other arm...

If those don't help, watch this and see if it helps any...

Rotator Cuff Exercises - YouTube

Good luck to you...


----------



## janessuasd8885 (Aug 20, 2012)

*????? ? ????????*

???? ????????? ??? ???? ?????? ?????? ???????? ???? ???????????? ????? ????? ??? ???? ??????


----------



## jwa (Aug 20, 2012)

Hope you get this checked out, bro. You don't wanna fuck up your shoulders (or any other body part for that matter). Be safe


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 20, 2012)

aalester85 said:


> Have u ever tried supercissus? I used to take glucosamine for my knees but wasn't doing the trick, so I started stacking supercissus with fish oil and worked like a charm.



This had a rotator injury, super cissus is where its at. Its the only thing that actually speeds recovery of ligament and tendon damage besides GH/IGF

and if its bad enough to where it wakes you up at night, you should prolly not be lifting with it LOL


----------



## oufinny (Aug 20, 2012)

I liked Super Cissus but so far Universal Animal flex is outperforming it by a long shot. Give it a try, 44 doses for under $30. You need a lot of cissus to make a difference so it gets expensive.


----------

